# Who is your all-time favorite Mav ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And why ?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Rolando Blackman, easily. He had great individual talent and a team-first mentality. He had great all-around skills on both ends of the court, and he hustled non-stop. He is still overlooked and underrated around the league and by current Mavs fans. Here's to Ro!


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Popeye Jones.











That's why.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Led the NBA in total points scored between the six year period '82-'87. Had the flash and style, while Ro Blackman was his partner in crime.

Should've never traded him for Adrian Dantley.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Roy "I be on it all day... I be on it all night..." Tarpley










Cocain is a hell of a drug... that'll ruin your NBA career.

But seriously... I'm more of a Josh Howard type myself. I wasn't around to catch much of Blackman's career since he was drafted before I was born.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Roy was a hell of a talent. I remember Sam Perkins and him battling Akeem in some great matchups.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Dennis rodman. never should have retired. i bet he could still get 7 rebounds per game even today off the bench.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ro Blackman.....Prototypical 2 guard who could fill it up!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dirk, I just love his shot.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tarp


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Tarp


After your reference a couple of weeks ago I'm not surprised :raised_ey


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Josh Howard, because he's the only reason i watch any mavericks game.. before that the only mavericks games i saw was when Jamison & Walker played in the D.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If you guys can imagine the Lakers and Celtics dynasties of the '80s, and how our little Mavericks rose to challenge them you would've been impressed...

...and brokenhearted - some things never change. :biggrin:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not a mavs fan, but I always cheered for them when they had Jamal Mashburn... and I've known Devin Harris for a long time, so I'll say those two...


----------

